# Hi -waves frantically-



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Skye and welcome :wink:


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Hey!

I'm Mandi, 16. Born and raised around Arabs and Half Arabs. Currently own an Appy/Arab mare and a Half Arab gelding. Don't compete, just trail ride.

Good look searching for a horse! :]


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Thisskyeishuman (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks guys.


I rode an old old old arabian stallion for a while, people seem to freak when i say that, because they're supposed to be so spirited, this little guy was the most laid back horse I've ever ridden, =], and he's gorgeus too, I have some pictures of me and him somewhere, I may post later.


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Thisskyeishuman said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> I rode an old old old arabian stallion for a while, people seem to freak when i say that, because they're supposed to be so spirited, this little guy was the most laid back horse I've ever ridden, =], and he's gorgeus too, I have some pictures of me and him somewhere, I may post later.


Yeah, they sometimes get a bad reputation for that. :roll: Personally, I like spirited horses.

I learned to ride on an old Arab mare. She was so gentle and forgiving. Hehe, one time, I don't even know how I managed it, but I bounced out of my saddle and landed on her rump and that good old mare just stopped and waited for me to get back in the saddle.


----------



## Thisskyeishuman (Jun 12, 2007)

and I can see that happening too, you ride english I'm guessing? That would be crazy awkward feeling if it happened in a western saddle, but I guess it could happen in either style--

Hah, so its kinda funny, I'm not a fan of trotting as I am a big chested girl, and I learned how to post from reading english books, and went to a western camp and posted, my instructor was like "what in the double hockey stick is she doing" she said it was the funniest thing she'd ever seen in her life, but I love it, it's a lot more comfortable.


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Thisskyeishuman said:


> and I can see that happening too, you ride english I'm guessing? That would be crazy awkward feeling if it happened in a western saddle, but I guess it could happen in either style--
> 
> Hah, so its kinda funny, I'm not a fan of trotting as I am a big chested girl, and I learned how to post from reading english books, and went to a western camp and posted, my instructor was like "what in the double hockey stick is she doing" she said it was the funniest thing she'd ever seen in her life, but I love it, it's a lot more comfortable.


Haha, yes, I ride english. 

Fortunately, I'm small chested, but posting is alot easier, especially on a bumpy trotter. Haha, i post in western saddles too. You ride the horse not the saddle, right? It's all good, lol.


----------



## Thisskyeishuman (Jun 12, 2007)

Exactly. haha.
ride the horse and do your best to stay in the saddle, even if every one else thinks you like an idiot. I'm also a very toes-down rider, eek, people want to beat my calves into shape because of it, they cramp if my heals are at a lower angle than my toes though, it's really weird, I just gotta remember to stretch before I ride and I don't have a problem though.
I'm horrible.


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Thisskyeishuman said:


> Exactly. haha.
> ride the horse and do your best to stay in the saddle, even if every one else thinks you like an idiot. I'm also a very toes-down rider, eek, people want to beat my calves into shape because of it, they cramp if my heals are at a lower angle than my toes though, it's really weird, I just gotta remember to stretch before I ride and I don't have a problem though.
> I'm horrible.


I'm sure your not horrible. Everyone has riding flaws. I've been riding for over 7 years now, and I still have things I'm working on. Like, I always have to remind myself to not pitch my shoulders forward when I ask for a canter. And my lower leg needs a TON of work over fences. Blah. No one's perfect. And I think when you work with horses, you can never expect to be perfect, because your constantly learning. It's alot of fun though.


----------



## Thisskyeishuman (Jun 12, 2007)

I know.
That's why I'm excited to be in the market for one, finnally.
I'm looking a two right now, a mare and a gelding, both look like great barrel prospects, and If i can get someone to come with me, I'm planning on going to check them out, and test ride them.


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Thisskyeishuman said:


> I know.
> That's why I'm excited to be in the market for one, finnally.
> I'm looking a two right now, a mare and a gelding, both look like great barrel prospects, and If i can get someone to come with me, I'm planning on going to check them out, and test ride them.


Yay! :]. Good luck. Owning a horse is a great experince. You definately learn alot.


----------



## Thisskyeishuman (Jun 12, 2007)

Thats what I want to do, learn learn learn, my family says I'm the encyclopedia of useless horse knowledge, but they don't even know...=]


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Thisskyeishuman said:


> Thats what I want to do, learn learn learn, my family says I'm the encyclopedia of useless horse knowledge, but they don't even know...=]


Haha. But, that's not a bad thing. You never know when you could use the useless knowledge!


----------

